# best export settings for led screen



## hsranpara (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, i m using adobe master collection cs4. i want to play my after effect composition on LED screen which is in potrait orientation of 1280 x 1600 resolution i want best export settings which gives me good quality with minimum file size.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You should be able to use one of the presets and alter it to suit your desired resolution. I would start with an H.264 preset, alter it and save it as a custom preset so you have it to use again. These will give you the best image quality for lower file sizes.
This is a preset I use to export from Premiere Pro at 1280x 720 - you need to change the resolution, frame rate possibly, PAL or NTSC setting, Field order (interlaced or progressive)


----------



## hsranpara (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks zuluclayman but i want in vertical (potrait) n this settings gives horizontal output


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

as I said in the previous post - _you need to change the resolution_ - this is a preset I have made for vertical vids at 1080(w)x1920(h) this is for export and posting on Vimeo. 











Vimeo has a number of groups and channels dedicated to vertical videos - look here for one.


----------

